# 1998 Frontier Clutch replacement. Who has done it?



## Chunkylover (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi
I am looking at needing a new clutch. mine has been making noise for about 6 months now and has just got worse. it only makes the noise with the truck running and the clutch pedal released. when i push it in the sound goes away. I believe it is one of two things. my clutch release bearing or a bearing in my tranny. pray for the clutch!
anyway, has any one taken the tranny out? Is it as bad as i have heard or just a regular job. i am debating on paying a shop to fix it or do it my self.
Its for my 1998 Frontier 5speed 4wd.
any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

Mine was 2WD, 4WD is more work. Lots of the connecting bolts engine-to-transmission very VERY tight. You're looking at about $1K to have a shop do this. 

Have you done clutches before? If you have, and were successful, you'd likely do OK.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the noise is when the clutch pedal is released, but goes away when you depress the clutch pedal (which puts a load on the release bearing), then the problem is a bad transmission input shaft bearing. The front cover and bellhousing of the trans will need to come off after you remove the trans from the vehicle. The bearing will need to be pulled off and pressed on. If you don't have the tools and capability to do this, then you will need to have a shop do it. Of course, with the trans removed, it doesn't make any sense to not replace the clutch assy. as well as inspect the rear main seal and holder for oil leaks (and repair, if nec.). For repair prices, check out RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car : RepairPal


----------



## csagenlee (Oct 18, 2010)

Along the lines of clutches I have another question. The clutch in my 98 4x4 is on it's way out and with mine it is the opposite...with the clutch depressed about everyother time I hear a griding sound. Usually if I release the clutch and depress it, it goes away...but only does it while in gear. It will not make that noise when I sit in neutral and press the clutch in and out. I have been told it might be either the pilot bearing or the throw out bearing.


----------

